# Caramelized sugar in wine making



## suriyagayathri (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm into my 12th day of wine making (Red Grapes). I used 1.5 kg of grapes and 750 gms of sugar in the first phase. It is written in my recipe that I should add the rest of the sugar on the 21st day. I would like to know if I can add the sugar in the form of caramelized sugar in order to get a good colour. Will the wine taste bad if I add it like that?

Please help.

Thank you!


----------



## richmke (Nov 16, 2014)

It will also add a caramel flavor to the wine. If that is the taste you want, go for it. If it is strong enough to impart color, it will be a lot more than a subtle tone.


----------

